# Circuito de intermitentes



## Joe016

Saludos a tod@s.
Como veis soy nuevo en este foro. Estoy estudiando Ingeniera en electronica y quisiera preguntaros una cosilla.

Hace cosa de un mes vi una pagina donde ponia el esquema electronico y los componentes que habia que utilizar para fabricarme unos intermitentes que hiban conectado a 12V.

Tengo una moto a la que poner intermitentes y me gustaria poder hacerme mis trabajos para asi practicar con las soldaduras.

¿sabeis donde puede haber un esquema para hacer unos intermitente?

Muchisimas gracias de antemano


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Puedes utilizar el timer LM555 o NE555 configurado como multivibrador astable, al cual le agregas a la salida un transistor para manejar una mayor corriente (como se muestra en el circuito), y así poder conectar el bombillo incandescente.

Las siguientes ecuaciones te permitirán calcular el tiempo de intermitencia:

El tiempo de carga (salida en estado alto) esta dado por:

t1 = 0.693 (RA + RB) C

El tiempo de descarga (salida en estado bajo) esta dado por:

t2 = 0.693 (RB) C

El periodo de la oscilación:

T = t1 + t2 = 0.693 (RA +2RB) C

La frecuencia: 

f  = 1/T = 1.44 / ((RA + 2RB) * C )

Para mas información, visita este enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## Joe016

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Muy bueno el esquema. En cuanto llegue el lunes, voy a la tienda y me monto el circuito. Este era el que yo buscaba. La verdad es que con este circuito me ahorro algo de tamaño y peso.

Muchas gracias de nuevo. A seguir bien!!!


----------



## Joe016

Hola de nuevo.
Sabes de algun valor de referencia sobre las resistencias y el condensador?
Mi intención es que LM oscile hasta que yo corte la alimentacion (situación de corte del Transistor) desde el mando.
Con que vaya a la tienda y les diga que necesito un transistor que soporte 12V valdra? Es que no se exactamente la cantidad de corriente que pueda darme la moto.

Un fuerte saludo y muchisimas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

El valor de las resistencias y el condensador depende de la frecuencia que tu le quieras dar a la intermitencia y se calculan con las formulas que te di anteriormente. 

En cuanto al transistor a utilizar depende de la corriente que te pida la lámpara, para una lámpara de 25W la corriente es de 25W/12V=2.08 Amperios. Por practicidad puedes usar un transistor TIP41 que te soporta (con disipador) hasta lámparas de 100W a 12V.


----------



## Joe016

OK, muchas gracias. Creo que la lampara es de 10W. Asi que unos 0.83A.
Con este transistor tendre de sobra me inmagino. Crees que hara falta la colocacion de un radiador para disipar el calr generado por el transistor si solo se va a utilizar 5 segundos?(igual es una pregunta tonta).

Muchas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Para 0.83 Amperios el TIP41 no necesita disipador, asi que lo puedes usar tranquilamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Joe016

Hola Li-ion. he comprado condensadores electrolíticos, valdrán perfectamente?
he comprado de diferentes medidas para ir probando, al igual que las resistencias.

Gracias de antemano, saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Solo es cuestión de probar, en cuanto al condensador electrolítico ten cuidado con la polaridad, la tierra es el negativo.


----------



## Joe016

Ya he montado el circuito. primeramente lo hice en una placa board casera y con el transistor BC147 funcionaba a la perfección. Cuando he montado el TIP41 no funcionaba, no parpadeaba. pueda ser que el Tip41 haya modificad el circuito? ( Las patillas del BC147 y el TIP41 no son las mismas ya que en el TIP41 la base es la primera patilla)

Muchas gracias de antemano, saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola Joe, creo que el problema se debe a que conectaste mal el transistor, te adjunto la imagen con la distribución de pines.

Saludos.


----------



## Joe016

Hola Li-Ion, gracias primeramente por seguirme ayudando. La verdad que tuve en cuenta lo del patillaje, ya que antes de empezar a montar me baje el datasheet con el dibujo que me adjuntas(gracias).

Iré haciendo mas pruebas, ya te contare.
saludos


----------



## Joe016

Al fin se resolvio el problema. Un fallo de cortocircuito entre pistas. SOLUCIONADO.
GRACIAS


----------



## Joe016

saludos de nuevo.
Acabo de darme cuenta que mi moto (de trial) a toda la instalacion de luces fluye corriente alterna a 12V.
Queria preguntar antes de poner el circuito en la moto si me va a estallar algo o asi.
De todas formas, si pudiese transformar esos 12V de alterna en continua, como se haria? (perdon al moderador, ya que lo ultimo que he puesto deberia ponrlo en otra sección).

Muchas gracias de antemano. Os pondre el circuito que he hecho apra que lo podais hacer vosotros.
Saludos


----------



## Piries

Para convertir los 12v de alterna a continua necesitas un circuito rectificador con puente de graetz, despues del rectificador un condensador de filtro y finalmente un regulador de tension. En la red hay muchos esquemas de fuentes de alimentacion, busca alguno que seguro encontraras sin problemas.


----------



## fran_14

hola,,, joe016 te pediria que me digas los valores de todos los componentes ya que te ah funcionado con una lamapara de 100w o menos.....gracias.......ah y en cuanto una lampara que destelle en forma regulable (como la que le ponen a los autos en las opticas) tienes algun circuito para pasarme?....nso vemos.......estaria muy  agradecido lo  antes posible


----------



## fran_14

hola quisiera saber como calcular el valor de la resistencia y el condensador para que la luz destelle mas rapido.........me podrian pasar las formulas asi la calculo porque quiero hacer titilar ne forma rapida una lampara de auto...gracias espero respuestas


----------



## Andres Cuenca

fran_14 dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera saber como calcular el valor de la resistencia y el condensador para que la luz destelle mas rapido.........me podrian pasar las formulas asi la calculo porque quiero hacer titilar ne forma rapida una lampara de auto...gracias espero respuestas



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## thenkn

He estado intentando simular el circuito de la pagina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luzintermitente.htm con el pspice y no consigo ver ningun tipo de señal a la salida. En el condensador solo veo unos pocos milivoltiosen continua. Supongo que las librerias que tengo (misc.lib) son casi el mismo circuito que el lm555
El pin de control donde se deberia conectar ?

Gracias.


----------



## mcjaup

Señores estoy realizando un proyecto para mi habitación el cual consiste en hacer parpadear 4 leds de alta luminosidad,y todo esto con 2.5 v,  he conseguido una celda solar q genera 2.5 v y un supercapacitor. necesito el circuito oscilador que se encienda de manera automática por las noches y se apague de dia, me gustaria hacerlo con una LDR pero creo q un fotodiodo o un fototransistor me servirian, espero sus respuestas o sugerencias.


----------



## yoelmicro

Hola a todos, hoy estuve buscando información sobre los encendidos electrónico y
encontré este post.
Les dejo este flash hecho con un uC 12C508 que funciona lo misma para directa y
para alterna, y con solo dos cables.
También está protegido contra corto circuito y olvido de apagarlo.
La idea de realizarlo con un uC es debido a los pocos componentes y la versatilidad del
circuito.
Solo tendrán que conectar el bombillo en serie al flash y listo, no importa la polaridad.
Soporta hasta 21W total, pero podrán cambiar dicha potencia soportada solo con disminuir o aumentar la resistencia que se encuentra en serie al source del mosfet.
Espero les ayude en algo.


----------



## mcjaup

No explicas con claridad, lo q hace el circuito, esta muy bien porq la información esta muy completa pero no se entiende claramente para q funciona y donde se puede aplicar... muchas gracias!


----------



## yoelmicro

Hola a todos en el foro..........

Informo de como conectarlo.


Este es un ejemplo de cómo conectarlo en una moto.
La fuente de alimentación podrá ser alterna o directa no importa.
El Sw tendrá que tener centro.

Este intermitente se apagara aproximadamente a los 30 seg de estar conectado, luego después de que lo reconectes funcionara de nuevo.
Si la carga aumenta por encima de una corriente (N) el intermitente dejara de funcionar.

Espero entiendan su funcionamiento.


----------



## McGyver

Esta clarisimo de la muerte, es un rele de intermitentes para la moto o coche, de dos terminales y no dependiente de la carga a contrario que los abituales que cuando se te funde una bombilla parpadea mas rapido de lo normal por disminucion de consumo, lo cual hace a este intermitente ideal para los que quieran instalar LEDs en sus intermitentes sin que les parpadeen a 200
muchas gracias por el aporte es sencillo es brillante es economico es es ...    es GENIALLLLL


----------



## kiadany

hola soy nuevo me gustaria que alguien me ayude en una duda que tengo, arme el circuito de intermitencia que esta en esta pagina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luzintermitente.htm
y funciona bien solo que la intermitencia que tiene es muy rapida para lo que necesito me gustaria saber exactamente como bajar la velocidad de intermitencia ya estube lellendo que depende de las resistencias y el capacitor pero como hago para saber que valores me daria el tiempo deseado

estoy usando una resistencia de 220 ohm junto al led y uno de 6.8k y 15k en serie con el capacitor de 10uf y el parpadeo es de 2 por segundo aprox. ahora por cuanto sustituyo esos valores para que sea por ejemplo un destello cada 2 segundos

ojala alguien me pueda ayudar yo se que aqui hay mucha gente capaz y esto debe ser muy baico pero deberas necesito la ayuda de alguien Dios los Bendiga


----------



## Fogonazo

kiadany dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo me gustaria que alguien me ayude en una duda que tengo, arme el circuito de intermitencia que esta en esta pagina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luzintermitente.htm
> y funciona bien solo que la intermitencia ........



Puedes mirar este tutoriál donde figura la formula para el calculo del período (TOn y TOff)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

O puedes mira el datasheet del LM555 que también explica como calcular el período (TOn y TOff)
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM555.pdf

TOn = Tiempo en estado alto
TOff = Tiempo en estado bajo


----------



## kiadany

hola gracias por el dato voy a checarlo a ver si logro hacer lo que necesito

GRACIAS


----------



## kammateo

gracias compadre por el aporte! ese va para mi carro


----------



## yoelmicro

Flash universal de AC y DC para motos y coches.
  He modificado el circuito por las ideas que ha tenido un amigo forero llamado Edwin el cual ha realizado sus pruebas y me ha ido informando de bugs que ha encontrado, terminando optimizándolo a  2 versiones finales para que cada cual elija armar la que quiera. Comento que no he tenido tempo de realizar su PCB.


  Sin más les dejo el fichero.


  Espero les sea de interés.


----------



## pani_alex

hola, hice algunos calculos para hacer el intermitente y quisiera saber si lo pueden confirmar
TA = 0.693 * (R1+R2) * C1
0.693 * (10+49) * 10 = 408

TB = 0.693 * (R2*C1)
0.693 * 49 * 10 = 339

buscando por internet encontre que 49 es un valor estandar para las resistencias, poreso lo puse en la ecuacion, segun los calculos parpadeara bastante rapido, pero eso no importa ahroa, primero que funcione y luego si no me gusta lo modifico

y las unidades de medida me imagino que son para las resistencias en kilo ohm, para el condensador en microfaradios, y el resultado en milisegundos, esta bien?

ahora, lo quiero usar para el pisca pisca del señalero de la moto, asi que, que transistor deberia ponerle? seria interesante ponerle uno lo soficientemente grande como para no usar disipador por el tema del espacio, tengo tb dos transistores q son todo metalicos, no recuerdo q modelo, pero lo pondre a la noche... todavia no manejo transistores. los foquitos son de 5w c/u y solo cuando esta la baliza prendida estan prendidos todos juntos

lo unico q seria molesto es q la moto solo lleva dos contactos y con este necesitaria tres, pero añadir cabre es pan comido


----------

